# Winter Mods Part 2



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Part 2 was interesting.
When we camped for the first time in out new 210, we had noticed that we were short on storage space and had no where for our black Lab to sleep, except in the middle of the floor. This became a serious issue by day two when we couldn't open the bathroom door in the middle of the night since the dog was laying right in the middle!
So one of my winter projects was to fold the bottom bunk up and install shelving on the underside. This would add multiple shelves for storage, as well as provide a location for the family dog to sleep without being stepped on in the middle of the night. Since the frame of the bottom bunk is aluminum, the support was already there; however, I did add a second latch for the bunk on the other side in the up position to add stability. If you notice, the shelving is flipped, so that storage boxes don't fall off of the shelves during transportation. If we have a guest that requires the bottom bunk, the shelving can be taken down easily and stored under the bottom bunk in the down position! The only thing I need to install is a curtain to hide the new shelving from the main living area.









Removed the old light bulbs which pulled about an Amp per and replaced with an led upgrade from superbrightleds.com. These warm white leds (pn# T10-PCB-WHP9 Warm White 3100K) put out light almost exactly like the original bulbs, but a third of current draw resulting in longer battery life. About 300 bucks to outfit the entire OB, not cheap, but should last years without issue as well as give up a bit more battery life when we are ruffing-it.









We saw this mod on Modmyrv.com and completely made since. Our furnace sounds like a train running through our OB. When I saw this mod, I gave it a try. I applied the soundproofing mat everywhere I could without restricting air flow or touching the furnace itself. Its not the prettiest, but very functional! www.soundproofing.org/sales/prices.html
We have not tried this out to see the improvement yet, but I hear this really makes a difference.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Great idea for using the bunk area flipped up(if it is not needed)

MaeJae


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

They sure have come a long way with LEDs. When I did the OB two years ago the largest board had 3 LEDs on it . http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8519 . James


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

do the LEDs just plug into the original socket? the extra storage idea is great!!







but did you do it for "storage" or just for Ali







i know how it would work in our house Goldens first.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

swanny said:


> do the LEDs just plug into the original socket? the extra storage idea is great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The LEDs that i added were plug and play. James


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> They sure have come a long way with LEDs. When I did the OB two years ago the largest board had 3 LEDs on it . http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8519 . James


When I shopped around for the led modules, I saw the strip lights exactly like what you had installed. I almost went with those, but opted to go with the 9 led light module for a little more light output, with the trade off of more current draw; either way, either choice is much better than the standard bulb current draw. Thanks for the pictures and the work you have done with your OB, as your work was one of the driving forces to upgrade my lighting.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I really like the idea for storage with the flipped up bunk - we have a 250RS with the same type of setup and am going to consider shelving underneath also - also - we plan to put Bruno's bed under there for him to sleep - never thought about him blocking the bathroom door!


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

swanny said:


> do the LEDs just plug into the original socket? the extra storage idea is great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is alot of truth about that!! It will make Ali more comfortable having her own space this year! Believe me, no one was happy when my wife had to walk over her and move her bed when my wife tried to use the bathroom at 3 AM. Ali is not the only one that is spoiled








I chose to remove the sockets and hard wire the modules so the modules would mount centered in the light. the sockets just snap out. 
I used a female blade terminal for the switch and a crimp-on terminal for the Negative wire. The picture isn't very clear, but hope it helps.


----------

